# Dangerous weapons



## RTKDCMB (Jul 2, 2013)

Rank these weapons, if you were to encounter them during an attack, in  order of danger in terms of fear, potential for harm and difficulty in  defending against.

Gun
Knife
Blood filled syringe
Water pistol
Crow bar
Broken glass bottle
Chain
Container of petrol

Give reasons.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 2, 2013)

Okey dokey. 1-10, 1 best most dangerous to me, 10 being least.

1: Gun
1: Knife
1: Blood Filled Syringe
1: Water Pistol
1: Crowbar
1: Broken Glass Bottle
1: Chain
1: Container Of Petrol

Reasons? Because any one of those things can kill someone in a pretty straightforward manner. It all really comes down to the person using them. The weapons themselves arent what kill you, they facilitate your killer killing you. The 'fear' has less to do with the weapon and more to do with the fact that a weapon is being used on you. 'potential for harm' has more to do with the imagination of the person using it, so normally that potential is very high. Lastly, 'difficulty in defending against', well, theyre all 'difficult to defend against', unless the person using them does something mind numbingly stupid.

And yes. Im quite seriously telling you that you can put someone down with a water pistol just as quickly as you could with a crowbar. And thats just to begin with.
So yeah, theres my rankings of how id rank them during an attack.

During a mutual mano a mano woof woof contest, id rate them as follows:
1: The one you dont see.
2: The one you do see.




RTKDCMB said:


> Rank these weapons, if you were to encounter them during an attack, in  order of danger in terms of fear, potential for harm and difficulty in  defending against.
> 
> Gun
> Knife
> ...


----------



## Happy-Papi (Jul 2, 2013)

Gun - no one is fast enough to dodge even a gasoline/ash homemade pipe gun with a metal bolt as a projectile. No one can dodge even a 22 cal.

Knife - an all time favorite tool. Silent and effective.

Container of Petrol - (or a bucket) a person doused with gasoline mixed with oil and lit is lethal. 25%+ burned on the body's surface can be lethal. Even with only half the body burned, fluid loss and infection can lead to a painful death. The attacker can discretely mask himself as a window washer or just washing a car and wait for the right moment until his target passes. 

Crow bar - good tool for doing the job. Heavy and wont break. The claw adds a big plus and can act like a hatchet. A sharpened pry can act like a spear. Can also be used to get enemy's valuables and for escape.

Water pistol - or a soda cup or small bucket loaded with skin penetrating poison (even homemade nicotine poison, etc.) is lethal especially when done at areas when water to wash out the poison is not available like at a desert. Target may even take this as a joke and not wash himself.

Broken glass bottle - same a knives but not as good for stabbing but still does the job.

Chain - is a rather clumsy weapon compared to the knife and crow bar but still effective especially when it has a weight on the end like a padlock. Strangulation can be done but so as with ropes, tie, handkerchief, etc. 

Blood filled syringe - he may be able to stick that needle in me but I may still have time to bring him with me. 


I can't really say which is more scary but the first four are on top of my list.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 2, 2013)

Happy-Papi said:


> Gun - no one is fast enough to dodge even a gasoline/ash homemade pipe gun with a metal bolt as a projectile. No one can dodge even a 22 cal.
> 
> Knife - an all time favorite tool. Silent and effective.
> 
> ...



Crowbar: The pry does not need to be sharpened. Youre overestimating the strength of human skin 

Water Pistol: You dont actually need anything in the water pistol, you know 

Syringe: Suffice it to say, youre thinking too much about the blood


----------



## Happy-Papi (Jul 2, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> Crowbar: The pry does not need to be sharpened. Youre overestimating the strength of human skin
> 
> Water Pistol: You dont actually need anything in the water pistol, you know
> 
> Syringe: Suffice it to say, youre thinking too much about the blood



Some guys have thick skins like armadillos. Guys in their 40's who doesn't work, stays at mom's basement for free and plays video games all day, hahaha!

Whats the fun in having a water pistol if I can't shoot anybody with it 

Unless the guy with the syringe is just giving me blood transfusion. Infected blood is not acceptable but happily take in blue blood so that I my eyes may turn blue and become a noble


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jul 2, 2013)

Happy-Papi said:


> Gun - no one is fast enough to dodge even a gasoline/ash homemade pipe gun with a metal bolt as a projectile. No one can dodge even a 22 cal.
> 
> Knife - an all time favorite tool. Silent and effective.
> 
> ...



My top 4 would be the knife, blood filled syringe, gun and container of petrol. the knife and blood filled syringe would be about even. The knife have the most immediate danger but I think the blood filled syringe would be more dangerous to defend against as one small scratch or pin prick anywhere on the body (including limbs) could mean a death sentence, you may not even be sure if you were pricked or not, whereas the knife would have to damage a vital organ or artery/vein or and/or cause major blood loss to be life threatening. The gun would be the most dangerous to everyone in range of the gun.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jul 2, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> Water Pistol: You dont actually need anything in the water pistol, you know



The water pistol could contain acid or bleach in it to blind you. You would have to consider the person hold in it and the circumstances, if it was a small child then chances are that you will just get wet with water but if it was an shifty looking adult who just approaches you out of the blue and points it at you and sprays you in your face then you should be concerned.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 3, 2013)

RTKDCMB said:


> The water pistol could contain acid or bleach in it to blind you. You would have to consider the person hold in it and the circumstances, if it was a small child then chances are that you will just get wet with water but if it was an shifty looking adult who just approaches you out of the blue and points it at you and sprays you in your face then you should be concerned.



I know. Point is, it doesnt need anything in it. The pistol itself is sufficiently dangerous.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy-Papi said:


> Some guys have thick skins like armadillos. Guys in their 40's who doesn't work, stays at mom's basement for free and plays video games all day, hahaha!
> 
> Whats the fun in having a water pistol if I can't shoot anybody with it
> 
> Unless the guy with the syringe is just giving me blood transfusion. Infected blood is not acceptable but happily take in blue blood so that I my eyes may turn blue and become a noble



Are you saying you wanna see some blue blood bleed red?


----------



## Happy-Papi (Jul 3, 2013)

RTKDCMB said:


> if it was a small child then chances are that you will just get wet with water



Not from where I came from. Back in the days we played with water pistols. It often starts with clean water then we move up to sewer water. We had nasty sewer canals just outside the house so our ammo was unlimited (most of them are covered now). We even got shot in the mouth with sewer water and it was YUCK!


----------



## Happy-Papi (Jul 3, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> Are you saying you wanna see some blue blood bleed red?



No I don't want to see blue blood bleed red but if they can donate me some  
Just imagine a fat Asian wearing a crown and eating grapes like Cleopatra, HAHAHA!


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jul 3, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> I know. Point is, it doesnt need anything in it. The pistol itself is sufficiently dangerous.



True, almost anything can be used as a potentially lethal weapon, pen (mightier than the sword), comb, plastic bag, mouse pad etal.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy-Papi said:


> Not from where I came from. Back in the days we played with water pistols. It often starts with clean water then we move up to sewer water. We had nasty sewer canals just outside the house so our ammo was unlimited (most of them are covered now). We even got shot in the mouth with sewer water and it was YUCK!



Could also be pee.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 3, 2013)

RTKDCMB said:


> Rank these weapons, if you were to encounter them during an attack, in  order of danger in terms of fear, potential for harm and difficulty in  defending against.
> 
> Gun
> Knife
> ...



*(* Not a Lawyer take my comments for comments in the wind *)*

Hmm, In my state (Michigan) a firearm is considered a defensive weapon and all the rest are considered an offensive weapon. As in if you carry a firearm it is for defense and if you carry any of the others for use other than intended and you have a legitimate reason to use the item as intended then you are ok. Yet if you do not use them as intended then you have committed an offensive assault even if you are defending yourself. So it is an up hill battle from the legal perspective. Or it was a while back when I had done recent research. As laws change  and court rulings change the interpretations of those laws one needs an expert who works in the field, and I mean a Lawyer not an officer to give them advice. 

I like the answer that they are all number one as I do not know that the person is joking I have to assume they are intent on ending my life some how. Even the water pistol with Acid can blind me. Or have some drug that knocks me out and then they kill me. 


*Gun
*
Having had a few guns pointed at me, each situation is different and defense is important. From hiding, to using his friend as a body shield to raising your hands and talking to the person, as well as not being able to react at all because as you see the muzzle flash in the vehicle driving by you hear the bang in front and behind you at the same time. 

Now as to defending. I do not recommend this at all. Yet if you are in grappling range (Which the person with the gun should not be) one can grab and try to keep the barrel pointed away from you. Try this with a water gun in your hand. The reaction time is slower and you can change your wet t-shirt to a dry one and try again. Yet there is a possibility as just touching it will not hurt you. Slide bite my occur.  

*Knife
*
Knives are great tools and can be used as self defense tools as well. It is easy to wiggle the blade around in a grappling situation and cut your opponent or target.  Once again the one you do not see it the hardest to defend against. In a crowd of people a person walks by you and you get hit in the leg or lower back and you turn to see them and then you feel something weird and you check the spot and it is wet and you realize it is blood. Note I was lucky and it was just a leg shot for me. Other times you get lucky and see it coming and can react. Yet it is easy for them to wiggle and or change directions and you can get cut. Like my forearm just above the elbow. 


*Blood filled syringe
*
No person experience here, other than people saying they were HIV positive or Hep C positive when things started to go bad for them.  This is similar to the knife as it is hard to see and easy to move. Also hard to stop if the person cares not about what you do to them on their way in. I did not mention that for the knife which is also true. 


*Water pistol
*
While a toy, it could have an acid or base that could blind a person. It could have drug that knocks you out and makes you see things and easy prey to be taken out. See gun. 


*Crow bar
*
Blunt force weapons or weapons of opportunity. These make good weapons when faced with others wth weapons or multiple numbers and you are in fear for your life. See FMA trainning on how to handle this. Lots of discussions in those threads on this. 


*Broken glass bottle
*
Glass bottles are also good improvised weapons and most start out solid and turn into broken ones once used as an impact weapon. So now they can cut people. I am not sure how many people have broken a beer bottle recently they seem to brake into lots of small pieces not like the old days of the bottles from the 60's and 70's and my guess before as well. Those could get you a nice jagged edge to work with. See knife for defense. Personally I think this would be more rare than the others for once used as an impact tool they are very small pieces 


*Chain*

Chains are great tools. They also can be used as weapons. They provide range and flexibility. To use one well you need to practice and train with it. Otherwise it becomes a flail like device where it is bundled up in their hands and they are swinging it only a foot to maybe two beet at max. Any more than two feet and they hurt themselves by hitting themselves. See FMA for this. If they are longer and using it to wrap you up then they are trained and at that point the flexibility will make it difficult for one to see where it comes from. 


*Container of petrol
*
Gas or petrol can be light and splashed on you. It can be used as a localized grenade effect to spread the fire. This is a ranged weapon with splash capabilities. Once thrown or dumped it has been used. If done in partial then one still has a limited supply. If they are intent on lighting themselves on fire then they will also splash you. So distance is your friend. If they only want you then being close the make it hard for them to get you without getting themselves as well as possible getting them to drop it.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 3, 2013)

I love how noones brought up just beating someone over the head with the container of petrol


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jul 3, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> I love how noones brought up just beating someone over the head with the container of petrol



You might spill the petrol.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jul 3, 2013)

Rich Parsons said:


> So distance is your friend. If they only want you then being close the make it hard for them to get you without getting themselves as well as possible getting them to drop it.



If they set you on fire just give them a big long hug.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 3, 2013)

RTKDCMB said:


> You might spill the petrol.



...so? If you stab someone you might have to leave the knife. If you shoot someone youll lose a bullet. If you inject someone with blood, god forbid you might lose the blood


----------



## DavidMoreland (Jul 6, 2013)

Rich Parsons said:


> *Chain*
> 
> Chains are great tools. They also can be used as weapons. They provide range and flexibility. To use one well you need to practice and train with it. Otherwise it becomes a flail like device where it is bundled up in their hands and they are swinging it only a foot to maybe two beet at max. Any more than two feet and they hurt themselves by hitting themselves. See FMA for this. If they are longer and using it to wrap you up then they are trained and at that point the flexibility will make it difficult for one to see where it comes from.


Its really a good weapon,It generally begins with small chain practicing with dummy one. So our ammo was endless we had filthy sewer canals just away from the home


----------



## chinto (Jul 6, 2013)

just about anything can be a weapon. there are NO DANGEROUS WEAPONS! Only DANGEROUS MEN AND WOMEN!  The Human Brain is the only dangerous weapon .. but only if its loaded with the knowledge and intent to be that way.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jul 7, 2013)

chinto said:


> just about anything can be a weapon. there are NO DANGEROUS WEAPONS! Only DANGEROUS MEN AND WOMEN!  The Human Brain is the only dangerous weapon .. but only if its loaded with the knowledge and intent to be that way.



I agree -  a knife sitting on a bench is not going to just jump up and stab someone on its own.


----------



## DavidMoreland (Jul 23, 2013)

RTKDCMB said:


> I agree -  a knife sitting on a bench is not going to just jump up and stab someone on its own.


Whatever you said is absolutely correct but we should know the usage and handling of each and every weapon.If we caught in some worst situation then in that case handling of weapon will really gonna be helpful to come out of this type of situation. But use a weapon if really needed.


----------



## Zero (Jul 25, 2013)

RTKDCMB said:


> I agree -  a knife sitting on a bench is not going to just jump up and stab someone on its own.


Although...if left pointing up, it's not something you would want to sit down on...sounds dangerous and particularly uncomfortable to me...


----------



## DavidMoreland (Aug 19, 2013)

It's dangerous to handle any kind of weapon and everyone afraid of it but we have to keep with us because it will help in emergency situations from strangers.


----------

